# Gunnatrashya



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It would depend on the mare. His bottom side is know for producing horses that are hard to ride and train and from what I under stand he was too.

There is a reason why you do not see many Trash babies out there. Now give me a foal out his full sister and I would be in 7th heaven. She was owned by a good friend on mine. NICE mare. Nothing like Trash in the fact that she was not hart to ride and show and her foals where not either. Could breed her to a jack and get a reiner.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with that. He's a major firecracker, I watched their futurity run and I was gettin' sick just watching, I couldn't imagine. LOL On his rollbacks poor Shawn looke dlike he was gonna fall off the side xD

But still, I'm a sucker for his face. Sucks you in, he does. And his stops are nice and hard, spins pretty **** clean for being so fast.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya but there are several other Gunner sons who have just as much talent and the same looks and do not have the bad streak. It is not just they are hard to ride but their personalities are not the best. Trash could really only be ridden by Bill Horn and I do not want a horse like that. 

However with that being said. If you have the right mare you can get the good with out the bad. I know when I bred my Poco G-Daughter to Zan Freckles Hickory I was taking a big chance for the same reason. He was a hard horse to ride. He had a very bad temper and personality. However he was very very talented and the mare by his has her dams disposition and her sires talent with the conformation of both and just a nice over all look.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

In a second..

My newest mare is a daughter of Be Aech Enterprise. I've talked to the guy (Rex Hester) that owned BH and he said well they are one of the harder horses to start they stay honest and give you their all, you just to work a little harder to get them to that point. 

And the talent they have is enough for me to not think twice about the little bit of extra work involved. Look at all the BH foals out there winning money. 

Just a few other than Gunnatrashya

A Smart Enterprise

Quarter Horse Directory - Surprise Enterprise

McEntire who at one time one Be Aech Enterpise and has trained many of his foals says "They can be a little harder to train when they're young, but once you get them done you wouldn't want to ride anything else. They're real feely, real sensitive and they like to look...but once you get 'em they're real solid horses."


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that the problem is not BH Enterprise (love Enterprise Lady love going to Lindas and seeing her Shoes she won the NRHA Worlds on) as I too would taken one in a hart beat. The problem is Trash. They are hard to start, hard to ride, hard to keep honest. They are not for the newbie at all.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

To each their own. I've heard different from people who have worked with this particular line. 

Trash was a "wild Child" as a younger horse but as he got older and past that. Bill Horn says "When I showed him at Congress as a 3-year-old in novice horse he reared right up. And he wasn't a horse you could bang around on, because it scared him. But he was a wonderful horse, a great althlete and I knew it was just a matter of time. And when he did get good and consistent he was very, very hard to beat."


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes this is true. However what Bill left out is that he was the only one who even in latter years could bet Trash shown and his get are the same way. Why do you think he only has just over $100K in NRHA Get earnings. His full sister is just shy of his get earnings with her produce earnings. His sister was not at all like him.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I didn't know about the attitude issues, I just knew about the hard-to-ride factor ^^


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

You could tell Shawn was RIDING that horse, the whole time. You could tell he's not one of those "Ok... we're doing to stop, and then spin..." It's more like "You better stop and you better not take a freaking move until I say!" kind of horse. Pretty, yes. But I'm so beyond 100% pretty right now XD

Sorrelhorse - My colt has a similar face, and he's not cut yet! XD He's really nice and balanced, filling in, real easy going. Not sure if I'm cutting him yet or not -gonna let him show his yearling year, and if he does well, he'll keep his happies - that, and providing he doesn't lose his mind. We've had a lot of people asking if we're keeping him intact, and telling us to give them some notice if we are. So really, if you want the look, I've got the colt! And his daddy is just as pretty... Just look up WR Scotch Time.


----------

